# 1x Full HD 60Hz und 1x WQHD 144Hz (G-Sync) Bildschirm



## Dogcraft (5. November 2017)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir nun ein großen Tisch gekauft und will mir nun 2 Bildschirme kaufen. 1 Bildschirm dient als Hauptbildschirm(zocken, oder wenn ich nicht zocke Internet) und der 2 Bildschirm damit ich während dem zocken ins Internet kann/Musik/Whatsapp etc. 

Somit würde ich beim Hauptbildschirm ein WQHD Bildschirm mit 144Hz und evtl. G-Sync(was meint ihr?) nehmen. Als Zweitbildschirm einen normalen Full HD Bildschirm mit 60Hz(sollte ausreichen ne?)

PC Setup sieht so aus:
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Professional 64 Bit
Prozessor/CPU: i5 8600k
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Gehäuselüfter: 3x 140mm vorinstalliert Fractal Design Define R5
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Pro Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Arbeitsspeicher/RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Palit Jetstream
Festplatte: Samsung MZ-75E250B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 250GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) schwarz 
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 


Für 4K reicht das System denke ich mal nicht, will nun mal über 60 FPS haben. 

Lohnt sich G-Sync und kann mich zwischen diese Bildschirme nicht entscheiden, was meint ihr? 

Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz, Dell S2417DG  Geizhals Deutschland 

BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer  Zubehör

Asus VS248HR 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer  Zubehör


----------



## HisN (5. November 2017)

Ich meine Du solltest den Mischbetrieb zwischen 144 und 60hz noch mal überdenken.
Es gibt viele Leute bei denen das klappt, aber auch einige, bei denen das nicht funktioniert.




Dogcraft schrieb:


> Für 4K reicht das System denke ich mal nicht, will nun mal über 60 FPS haben.



Da fehlt wie üblich 3/4 der Betrachtung.

Hier mal eine 1070 mit 700 FPS in 4K.

http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg

Oder eine Titan X Pascal (40% schneller als Deine Graka) mit 20 FPS in FHD.

http://abload.de/img/gta5_2017_06_22_17_54p2up5.jpg


----------



## Frontline25 (5. November 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich meine Du solltest den Mischbetrieb zwischen 144 und 60hz noch mal überdenken.
> Es gibt viele Leute bei denen das klappt, aber auch einige, bei denen das nicht funktioniert.


Bei mir scheints zu funktionieren ^^

@TE: Kurzer aber dennoch nervensparender Hinweis. 
Falls du dir ein längeres DP Kabel für den 144hz monitor holst, achte darauf dass das Kabel mindestens DP 1.2 ist!
Mir wurde leider für 25€ ein 1.1a Kabel angedreht, hab Flackern und bildschirmausfälle 
Morgen wirds ersmal umgetauscht...


----------



## claster17 (5. November 2017)

Wusste gar nicht, dass sowas Probleme machen kann. Hab hier WQHD 165Hz G-Sync und WQHD 110Hz und zumindest bei mir läufts problemlos.


----------



## HisN (5. November 2017)

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufrustung auf 240 Hz - ComputerBase Forum
PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm - ComputerBase Forum
2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - flussiger Betrieb machbar? - ComputerBase Forum

Wenn man 2000 Beiträge hat, und viel im Foren unterwegs ist, dann stolpert man doch zwangsläufig darüber.


----------



## Dogcraft (5. November 2017)

Gut, mit 4K meine ich auch aktuelle und anspruchsvolle Spiele und nicht LoL.

Und was wäre am Mischbetrieb schlimm? Bei dem einen wird ja nur Internet, Whatsapp, Musik, Steam, Ordner, TS3/Discord usw. benutzt. Meinst du also ich sollte beide mit 144Hz nehmen? 

Mein Kabel sollte eigentlich ganz normal lang sein, Bildschirm steht auf dem Tisch und PC direkt unten drunter.

Was haltet ihr von den mir genannten Bildschirmen?


----------



## HisN (5. November 2017)

Klick meine Links an, dann weißt Du wo das Problem liegen könnte.
Wie gesagt .. könnte. Muss bei Dir nicht auftreten.


----------



## Frontline25 (5. November 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass sowas Probleme machen kann. Hab hier WQHD 165Hz G-Sync und WQHD 110Hz und zumindest bei mir läufts problemlos.



Dann hattest du glück und die Gekauften Kabel waren auch DP1.2...
Viele berichten aber sogar das ihnen zwar DP1.2 Verkauft wurden aber es dennoch flackert. Deshalb haben manche kabel auch nun 'Zertifiziert' Blablub dabei..
Mir wurde mein Kabel auch als 4K ready und DP1.2 verkauft, laut hersteller ists jedoch nurn 1.1a....


----------



## claster17 (5. November 2017)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Dann hattest du glück und die Gekauften Kabel waren auch DP1.2...



Beides sind die mitgelieferten DP 1.2 und Dual-Link DVI.


----------



## Dogcraft (6. November 2017)

Also 2x 144hz 1x full hd 1x wqhd? die Auflösung macht keine Probleme? Wird dann aber halt auch teurer. Wie findet ihr die Bildschirme die von mir genannt wurden?


----------



## Dedde (6. November 2017)

hab auch 144hz und 60hz zweitmonitor. wenn ich auf randlos stelle fühlt es nicht nicht mehr so flüssig an. wie wenn er nur noch 60hz hätte. stelle ich auf vollbild, ist wieder alles smooth und wie gewohnt


----------



## HisN (6. November 2017)

Dogcraft schrieb:


> Also 2x 144hz 1x full hd 1x wqhd? die Auflösung macht keine Probleme?



Seit Win95 (das sind über 20 Jahre) kann man jetzt über das Windows Monitor CP 10 Monitore mit verschiedenen Auflösungen und Frequenzen einstellen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogcraft (7. November 2017)

Werde glaub erst mal den Full HD und 60Hz ausprobieren den ich gerade hier habe und wenn das nicht geht dann noch einen mit WQHD/144Hz kaufen. Werde jetzt aber auf jeden fall einen WQHD mit 144Hz und G-Sync kaufen. Welcher ist das der beste im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und der billigste?


----------



## claster17 (7. November 2017)

Hast du dich schon zwischen TN und IPS entschieden und ob du 24" oder 27" willst?



Dogcraft schrieb:


> Welcher ist das der beste im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und der billigste?



Damit fällt Asus schonmal raus.


----------



## Dogcraft (8. November 2017)

Ok, wie sieht es aus mit dem Dell S2716dg? Kriege den für 430€. TN oder IPS ist mir egal, und ob 24" oder 27" auch. Kenne mich mit Bildschirmen nicht aus und habe hier einen Asus VN247H.


----------



## claster17 (8. November 2017)

Beim S2716DG hab ich von Colorbanding gehört. Kann aber sein, dass das in aktuellen Revisionen mittlerweile behoben wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2017)

Nö, ist immer noch da.
Ist halt 6bit+FRC und kein echtes 8bit oder gar 10bit.


----------



## claster17 (8. November 2017)

6bit+FRC an sich ist nicht unbedingt schlecht. Vermutlich funktioniert das FRC beim Dell einfach nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2017)

Dann wäre es noch viel schlimmer.
Btw, andere Monitore mit 6bit+FRC haben die gleichen Probleme.


----------



## claster17 (8. November 2017)

Mein Dell U2414H und der XL2540 eines Freundes haben auch 6bit+FRC. Nach Kalibrierung hab ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied zum AG271QG bemerkt. Dass selbst 8bit nicht immer reicht, sehe ich jedes Mal aufs neue im Steamfenster. Bis 10bit weit verbreitet sind und auch anständig mit Farbmanagement unterstützt werden, dauert es ja noch.


----------



## Marcel (19. November 2017)

Also,

die Frage ist nun ob ich mir den 

Dell 2716DG

oder

Dell S2417DG

hole. Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf 27"? Haben beide ja WQHD, G-Sync und 144HZ. Ist ja alles gleich. Als zweiten Monitor werde ich erst mal meinen Asus VN247H benutzen und ausprobieren(Full HD, 60Hz)


----------



## Marcel (23. November 2017)

Hab mir jetzt den Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz 
geholt.

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz 69 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 

479€ hab ich gezahlt, nagelneu von Amazon. War nen Angebot vom Cyber Monday, mal gucken was heute Abend bzw. allgemein am Black Friday kommt


----------



## Marcel (1. Dezember 2017)

Soo, ist heute angekommen.

Habe einmal ein normales HDMI Kabel beide enden(verbunden) und einmal ein usb 3.0 und DP Kabel? wie soll ich diesen verbinden? DP am Monitor und usb 3.0 am pc usb 3.0?


----------



## claster17 (1. Dezember 2017)

HDMI reicht nur für 60Hz. DP ist Pflicht und USB ist rein optional, falls du den USB-Verteiler im Bildschirm nutzen möchtest.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Dezember 2017)

MaRceeLBlacK schrieb:


> Soo, ist heute angekommen.
> 
> Habe einmal ein normales HDMI Kabel beide enden(verbunden) und einmal ein usb 3.0 und DP Kabel? wie soll ich diesen verbinden? DP am Monitor und usb 3.0 am pc usb 3.0?



DP zwischen Monitor und Graka.
Usb nur, denn du die Buvhsen am Monitor nutzen willst.


----------



## Marcel (2. Dezember 2017)

Ist irgendwie komisch, PC ist nun endlich da und alles fertig, habe es bei der Nvidia Einstellung auf 0,85 Gamma eingestellt, aber es sieht trotzdem schlechter aus... Habe mit allem rumgespielt. Bei dem einen Bild sind die Wolken z.B eher gelb beim Full HD Bildschirm aber wirklich weiß. Die Farben sind einfach besser. Wenn ich nen Screen mache, sieht mans nicht. Kann doch nicht sein das nen 600€ Bildschirm schlechtere Farben hat als nen 100€? lol 

Hätte noch ein paar Fragen zum Einbau:
Hab den Ram in Slot 2 + 4 eingesteckt, spielt das ne Rolle, oder 1 + 2 etc.? 
Musste halt beim Noctua NH D15 den rechten Lüfter beim Ram etwas weiter hoch machen(sind ja 2 und blasen Richtung Gehäuserückseite) 
Dann habe ich ne Asus Xonar DGX und wollte fragen ob die noch besser ist als der Chip vom z370 Asrock Extreme4? Ist der Realtek ALC1220 Codec.
Setup sieht wie folgt aus: 

Computer/PC:
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Professional 64 Bit
Prozessor/CPU: i5 8600k
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 140mm vorinstalliert Fractal Design Define R5 + 2x Pure Wings
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Arbeitsspeicher/RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Festplatte: Samsung MZ-75E250B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 250GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) schwarz
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5

1. Bildschirm(Hauptbildschirm): Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz 27", WQHD(2K), 165Hz, G-Sync
2. Bildschirm: Asus VN247H 24", Full HD, 60Hz 
Maus: Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB
Tastatur: Mechanische Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum RGB
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm 
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337 XXL 

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben, nun kanns los gehen.


----------



## Marcel (17. Dezember 2017)

--------------


----------



## HisN (17. Dezember 2017)

Schau Dir den Memory-Tab in CPU-Z an.
Steht da Dualchannel hast Du alles richtig gemacht, steht da nicht Dualchannel, dann hättest Du ins Mainboard-Handbuch schauen sollen, wie man das RAM steckt.


----------

